
Rumor Claims Apple Looking to Buy Barnes & Noble | Rumor | The Mac Observer - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/rumor_claims_apple_looking_to_buy_barnes_noble/
======
hullo
This piece can't even keep Borders (bankrupt, liquidating) straight from
Barnes & Noble (burgeoning digital business). Original reporting here from
BGR:

[http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/28/does-apple-have-any-
interest-i...](http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/28/does-apple-have-any-interest-in-
buying-barnes-noble/)

